# Best Laptop Under 70K



## surya_sapui (May 26, 2013)

Dear frnd, can u pls suggest me the best laptop under 70k ,,thanks in advance...


----------



## sbnaul (May 26, 2013)

Fill this  questionnaire...


----------



## omega44-xt (May 26, 2013)

Lenovo Ideapad Y500


----------



## $hadow (May 26, 2013)

+1 to y500 it is a good option.


----------



## .jRay. (May 26, 2013)

Y500 is the best


----------



## n3rd (May 26, 2013)

I've had shitty service, touchpad issues (fixed now entirely BTW - and no more an issue with new batch), and STILL I would highly recommend Y500. Speaks volumes doesn't it? Top gaming capabilities, more than decent battery life, super silent, real good cooling/ventilation etc. - the best you could get in that price range for sure.


----------



## surya_sapui (May 28, 2013)

actually i want a stable & powerfull laptop within 70K for application,gaming  & movie also for sound


and whats the price for Y500


----------



## Vintech009 (May 28, 2013)

^+1 for y500....
You can get it at rs.60000+ or even less locally.


----------



## n3rd (May 28, 2013)

surya_sapui said:


> actually i want a stable & powerfull laptop within 70K for application,gaming  & movie also for sound
> 
> 
> and whats the price for Y500



Yes, Y500 fits the bill. Approx 60-65K.


----------



## surya_sapui (May 28, 2013)

is it available in kolkata, can u know guyss !!!


----------



## Vintech009 (May 29, 2013)

Yes it may be avail try askin local dealers or go online....


----------



## surya_sapui (May 29, 2013)

my requirement like that :
screen : 15" - 16" or more big
Brand: HP, DELL, LENOVO,Apple like that
Task : Application,Gaming and watching hd movies & HD sounds
Battery backup must be decent


----------



## Vintech009 (May 29, 2013)

So which laptop u chose


----------



## surya_sapui (May 29, 2013)

every one says Y500 so any other laptop model suggestion

i see in this forum somewhere issue with touchpad , battery & gpu


----------



## Vintech009 (May 29, 2013)

If y500 doesnt got ur attention than samsung s03&s05 does...

Touchpad in y500 has solutions.


----------



## n3rd (May 29, 2013)

surya_sapui said:


> every one says Y500 so any other laptop model suggestion
> 
> i see in this forum somewhere issue with touchpad , battery & gpu



What on earth? The main issue is with touchpad only - and that too earlier batch. What's the issue with GPU and Battery? I get top battery life for a high end laptop with good GPU (3-3.5 hours minimum with browsing on power saver).

It's the Samsung guys, if anything, reported issues with throttling etc. And this one has much better keyboard IMO.


----------



## surya_sapui (May 30, 2013)

ok i understand, i seen some overheating issue what about that


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

n3rd said:


> What on earth? The main issue is with touchpad only - and that too earlier batch. What's the issue with GPU and Battery? I get top battery life for a high end laptop with good GPU (3-3.5 hours minimum with browsing on power saver).


My S02 gives 4.5+ Hrs. on med use with med brightness, BTW did you tried unlocked BIOS?


----------



## KyleSforza (May 30, 2013)

surya_sapui said:


> my requirement like that :
> screen : 15" - 16" or more big
> Brand: HP, DELL, LENOVO,Apple like that
> Task : Application,Gaming and watching hd movies & HD sounds
> Battery backup must be decent



If you want decent battery backup, go for Samsung NP550P5C - S05IN, eyes closed. Rest is there in Y500. 

My Series 5 provides 7 hours at minimum on highest brightness. + Those JBL woofers!!!


----------

